

Ranking Startup Investors by Portfolio Momentum for Q2 2014 - dmor
http://mattermark.com/app/benchmarking/june

======
Eliezer
How is this score calculated? Would it look anything remotely like a chart of
growth in total valuation of the portfolio? Without knowing more about the
metrics, this chart is meaningless. In particulary, if we have a dozen
different growth scores, which are all being weighted equally, averaged across
all the companies in a portfolio regardless of current size or current
valuation of VC stakes, these scores are almost absolutely meaningless.

------
ChuckMcM
That is an interesting technique. I noted Steamboat Ventures is at -88 and yet
with the GoPro launch I expect they probably are going to have a good
aggregate internal ROR. Would be interesting to try different slices against
this, like rate of return vs growth. Back in the dot com days a lot of
companies grew really fast, burning money, and then went 'poof!'. So from a
growth metric they looked great, but from an ROI investment they were poor.

~~~
dmor
This is a really important insight as you read this study. We are starting to
collect unrealized and realized IRR data from funds, and I hope we will be
able to provide a more performance-based index ranking soon.

~~~
foobarqux
I thought VC performance wasn't publicly released.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Which, if you've read dmor's other stuff is exactly why she does what she
does. Taking open sources and evaluating VC performance to understand who are
'crushing it' and who really isn't.

~~~
foobarqux
We were talking about IRR which is not "openly" available.

------
samstave
Does the fact the Fuel invested in MatterMark have any impact on Fuel's
MatterMark score?

------
fscof
Crashed mobile safari both times I tried to open it. Anyone else experiencing
this problem?

~~~
DanBC
Me too. Crashed my phone - I needed to power cycle.

(iPhone 4; iOS; chrome; nothing weird)

------
applecore
It'd be nice to be able to drill down and see an investor's portfolio of
companies.

------
pbreit
If this were able to achieve any impact would it discourage longer term
horizons?

